# Zaide's brother is pulling at my heart strings!



## undergunfire (Oct 21, 2008)

I have to share because I just need to talk about it .

Zaide has been gone almost 3 weeks now . While I am not over his death by any means (and neither is Ryan)....both Ryan and I show interest in Zaide's brother...who is listed on Petfinder.

I think this brother of Zaide is a normal sized kitty for his age (unlike Zaide, who was dwarfed). His brother has long hair, but is the same coloring of Zaide.

Patt (Zaide and Juju's former foster mommy) is supposed to call me early this week, so we can talk about finding Juju another "brother".

I hope "Dexter" is still available and didn't get adopted yet, we would love to meet him...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11442116








It would be so nice to have a "part" of Zaide back with us. I worry though, what if Dexter is a dwarfed kitty and it plays some effect on his life...like what possibly could have happened to Zaide?


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

I apologize in advance for the fact that this will probably be a long post...but so be it.

You knew Tiny - although he actually became more of a snuggler after you left and he moved into the office and we spent so much time together. But you know I loved him...

Today was a really rough day - I took Zeus outside to let him play and all I could think of was, "It should be Tiny....Tiny should be here...I want Tiny."

Yet - in spite of that - once I dried my eyes and calmed down a bit....I realized (once again) that Zeus had made his own place in our hearts and lives and that he has helped me heal - even though I still grieve over Tiny's passing.

I still freak out sometimes - thinking I'm going to lose Zeus too early....like I lost Tiny. (Any time is too early). 

But then I remind myself - if I hadn't taken the risk of getting Zeus - I wouldn't be able to make memories like today with him. I wouldn't be as close to healing as I am now.

I say all this to say...when the heart calls you to a kitty - get it. You know it won't be the same - but it will still help with the grieving. Whatever kitty you get will create a place in your heart for itself...

I hope you get Dexter - but if he isn't the right one - you'll know when it is the right one.

I hope I've made some sense.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you, Peg, you did make a ton of sense!

I just don't want to fall in love without meeting him or even knowing if he is still available or not.

There is another one of Zaide's brothers still available (possibly?), too. His name is "Zuni", but he looks far to much like Zaide to me. I don't know that I would be able to handle it.

I really wanted to save a kitty from euthanasia for Zaide, but Miss Kitty's Cat House has helped us so much...I would fell wrong not getting a kitty from them again. Patt said any kitty of hers that she is fostering (which is normally 40+ kittens at a time), is ours for the taking.

I guess I want another kitty close in personality of Juju or Zaide. I really don't think I would enjoy a kitty who was really independent. Juju is obsessed with me and Zaide loved on me quite a bit, but was not a total mama's boy.

It will probably be this weekend when we go look at kitties. I am not wanting a baby kitty because the kitty will need to stand up to Sammy (our dog). Juju is larger than Sammy, so Sam knows not to mess with him. I wouldn't want Sam to accidentally hurt a kitten.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 21, 2008)

You only live once..

If he's already in your head.. he's not likely to get out of it anytime soon..

You should get him... yes indeed!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2008)

If he is there, and you meet him and he feels right get him.


----------



## ChandieLee (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 21, 2008)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> I agree.



ditto-ness(sorry, too much time on CWD)

go with your heartink iris:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 22, 2008)

I called Patt today and spoke with her. Poor lady tripped over her dog and broke 3 ribs, plus has a cold!

Dexter is still there. They updated his pictures on Petfinder (http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11442116). Patt said that he has been sick his whole little life (7 months old), as has Zaide's brother (http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11404181) that Patt still has. Zuni has no vision in his eye, he was born without it. 

Dexter had some internal infection that was not going away. She said he was so sick and only weighted 1 pound last month! She went to bring him to the vet to be PTS, but the vet decided to try one more medication...and it cleared him up! Patt said he currently weights only 4lbs, about what Zaide weighed. So, Dexter is also a dwarfed kitty.

Patt told me the story about how Zaide and his litter came from a hoarding situation, where there were over 200 Persian kitties. Most likely, Zaide and his litter (like many others, I am sure) were the victoms of inbreeding....hence the reason why they are so small?

He is so adorable, but I worry that he may have gentic issues...that could lead to an early death :?. Maybe it was Zaide's breeding that caused his death...we just do not know, as we didn't have a necropsy done.



Ryan and I are going to go to Patt's house on Friday to look at all the kitties she has for adoption. She has some baby babies who aren't yet speutered and older kittens who are ready to go. Patt named a few who might be good for Juju....like Dobby, who is an all black female short haired kitty who looks like Juju from the picture of her on Petfinder (http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11834551).


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2008)

I like Dobby but don't like the name.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 22, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I like Dobby but don't like the name.


I like her too, so does Ryan. He ran around the house like a little kid screaming "DOOOBBY! DOBBY!" like in Harry Potter with an English accent .

She would need a lovely girlie name. I LOVE the name Rainey, but I had better hold off because when we have a human kid, if it's a girl, that will be her name!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 22, 2008)

Amy, I can definitely see why you'd be cautious about adopting one of Zaide's siblings if they may have a genetic problem, or even if the other kitty is sick. You've already suffered so much heartbreak that putting yourself at risk for a repeat just seems scary. I can see the draw of one of Zaide's siblings, as I went through the exact same thing with Tallulah- I really wanted one of her sisters or her mom, but there was the chance that whatever killed her was genetic or some bug that was carried by all her siblings. I eventually found my little Phoebe Mae, who isn't related to Lulu and is definitely her own bunny, but reminds me of Tallulah in a lot of little ways. I couldn't be happier with Phoebe Mae. It's your decision whether you want to put your heart on the line again, and after all anything you do is a gamble, but I'm sure you could find the perfect little kitten even if he's not related to Zaide


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 22, 2008)

Dobby's adorable(*said in a joking tone*but didn't these nincompoops watch HP&tPoA first? Dobby's a boy:rollseyes). tip, though, she looks like she has some Siamese in her. Prince has a tad, i swear, he isn't as bad as full Siamese and doesn't sound just like them,but when he talks....you better be listening, LOL! but he's really a sweet heart, i love him to death:heartbeat:

go with who ever calls to your heart....you'll know!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 22, 2008)

Dexter is drop dead gorgeous :shock:! Oh man and being so tiny, I would be running down there to grab him in a heartbeat, I love tiny animals.

I can't believe he only weighs 4 pounds at his age - 4 pounds?! Poor little guy . Sounds like he's got stunted growth from being sick for so long.

Dobby is a right twaddle of a name and the expression in that picture is classic LOL!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 22, 2008)

I do like Dobby, but we will have to see when we meet her. My Juju has Siamese in him, so I KNOW how much he talks . He actually says "Mamaaaa!".

Michelle....it definitely wasn't being sick that stunted Dexter's growth. Zaide only weighed about 4lbs, too. They were just dwarfed kitties, probably from very poor breeding. I now wonder if Zaide had some sort of heart condition that was not noticeable and he died from that. We just do not know.


I am very excited to go look at kitties. I know Juju needs a new brother or sister, very badly. I really want another boy kitty, but if a girl kitty has the right personality, then I wouldn't mind her.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 22, 2008)

I think most cats are pretty talkative if givin the chance, Brewster honestly never shuts up :shock:. She trained to say "Maa-aa-aaa" if you click your fingers, she's pretty good at it (it's that sort of chattery noise cats make if they see a bird). Her mum looked a lot like Dobby. Also a dobby is another name for the cloth you dry dishes with here, hehe .

I went and looked at cats at the SPCA with my mum last weekend, they were all so gorgeous. I wish I was allowed another cat .

Can't wait to see if you decide to bring one home!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 24, 2008)

Patt called today and asked if we could reschedule for next Friday the 31st....Halloween...perfect time to bring home a BLACK KITTY :biggrin2:! I love black kitties!

She still has some kitties with ringworm and thinks it would be best to wait until next Friday, by then it will be all cleared up!

Ugh, another week to wait, lol! I am missing Zaide more and more knowing we will be bringing home another kitty that is not him. I keep flashing back randomly through out the days, of when we went to PetSmart and picked him out :?.


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 24, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Patt called today and asked if we could reschedule for next Friday the 31st....Halloween...perfect time to bring home a BLACK KITTY :biggrin2:! I love black kitties!
> 
> She still has some kitties with ringworm and thinks it would be best to wait until next Friday, by then it will be all cleared up!
> 
> Ugh, another week to wait, lol! I am missing Zaide more and more knowing we will be bringing home another kitty that is not him. I keep flashing back randomly through out the days, of when we went to PetSmart and picked him out :?.



you do not want to deal with ring worm....Prince had it _twice_ as a kitten.....:shock:

i think it'd be cool to have a black cat some time, and i'd love a siamese marked cat, too:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 31, 2008)

We found our new kitty :biggrin2:! We get to bring him home sometime next week between Wednesday - Saturday.

He is adorable. He is grey and white, "vienna marked". His name is "Thomas", but we will be changing that, as it reminds me of "Thomas the Choo Choo Train". He is 3 months old, neutered, UTD on shots, ect.

He LOVES to cuddle, purr, and play. Ahhh....we are soooo excited!


I got to meet Zaide's brother and sister. Both were darlings. I cried when I held Zaide's brother. He was just like Zaide, but fluffier. I really wish we could adopt him, but we fear there are genetic issues that could lead to an early death, like Zaide. Patt also said that it is probably best that both Zaide's brother and sister (the one who is blind in one eye) stay with her throughout their lives, as they are both probably going to rack up very hefty vet bills in the future. My gosh, were they just precious like my Zaide, though.



Anyway...I just wanted to update every one. Now....start searching for "T" names for kitties . I like unusual, but easy to pronounce names .

Ohhh...and I will try to get the picture off of my cell phone and post it on here, to tide every one over until we can bring him home.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 31, 2008)

Congratuations, Amy!
Tonto! Best buddy of the lone ranger
Toulouse (from the aristocats)
Timothy (good for a future rabbit buddy)

Here's some more: http://www.terrific-cats.com/names/index.asp?letter=T


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 31, 2008)

You know what we said.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2008)

Ryan wants to name the new guy "Tumnus" (did I spell that right?), but it reminds me of Haley's bunny!

I like the name "Tibi" because Alicia said that the kitty looks like her bunny "Chibi". Ryan isn't so sure on that name.

He just can't be named "Thomas". I know too many of those people. I'd probably be finding myself calling him "Tom", too, which is just weird!




I can't get the picture of him onto the computer. Unless Alicia can, you guys will have to wait until we get him. If she can't and you are dying to see his cuteness....I'll text you the picture .


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 1, 2008)

check out this link-Namepedia

when do we get pics?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2008)

*Rob still says Tiberius.*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Ryan wants to name the new guy "Tumnus" (did I spell that right?), but it reminds me of Haley's bunny!
> 
> I like the name "Tibi" because Alicia said that the kitty looks like her bunny "Chibi". Ryan isn't so sure on that name.
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> check out this link-Namepedia
> 
> when do we get pics?


When we get him or if Alicia can upload the picture I sent to her cell phone onto here, but I am not sure if she can.

I can't wait to get him ! It's killing me knowing I have to wait like another week .


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Rob still says Tiberius*


Do you pronounce that "Tib-ear-eye-us"?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Rob still says Tiberius*
> ...



Got it from Star Trek. Captain Kirk's middle name. James "Tiberius" Kirk.

Tie-bear-e-us


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2008)

YAAAAY! There is our new baby! Thank you, Alicia :biggrin2:!


Ugh, Ryan isn't sure about Tiberius. He thinks it is too long of a name. Little stinker .


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats what nicknames are for. You have Tibs, Mr. Tibs, Tibbers, Tibi, Mr. T etc.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 1, 2008)

Tytus or Tyto (tie-toe)


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 1, 2008)

"Mr. T"

Cat needs a mohawk and some bling...
"I pity da fool!"


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2008)

Still name searching, but keeping Tiberius in mind. I like Tibi for short. I am sure Ryan and I will agree on something!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going nuts. I want our little baby already!!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, our new kitty goes to the vet tomorrow to make sure his ring worm is cleared up and he is in good health, just basically getting a wellness check . Please send vibes that he is doing well and can come home tomorrow or before the weekend. I just want my little boy already !

I'll be waiting all day for the call from Patt letting me know the news .


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 8, 2008)

We can't get our new little boy until next Saturday the 15th . He still has a little pin-hole sized spot of ring worm.

Ryan and I are soooo bummed. We just want him to come home!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

Amy is on her way to get her kitty!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

I followed this thread at the beginning but lost track when I went away...

Now I am super excited for you Amy and the new kitty!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2008)

I am going nuts waiting.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 14, 2008)

Pictures will be posted in a new thread a bit later tonight. "New kitty" and Juju are "bonding" in the bedroom right now .


----------

